# OTA reception during rain fade



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

How do I pick up OTA locals on my VIP622 during sat rain fade? It seems like in the past I was able to tune directly to the OTA channels and last rain fade I was not able to do so. My OTA antenna is in the attic and is not affected as much during rain.

Please forgive me if this has already been addressed, but I searched the forum as best i could before i posted.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

DGRez said:


> How do I pick up OTA locals on my VIP622 during sat rain fade? It seems like in the past I was able to tune directly to the OTA channels and last rain fade I was not able to do so. My OTA antenna is in the attic and is not affected as much during rain.
> 
> Please forgive me if this has already been addressed, but I searched the forum as best i could before i posted.


If you're referring to, while the Acquiring Signal screen is up, what I do is, press the power off button, putting the receiver into stand-by, and then press it again, immediately followed by pressing the guide button. When the guide displays, scroll to the OTA channel you want, and select it.
You should also be able to access previously recorded programs on the DVR, using the same procedure, but pressing the DVR button instead of the guide button.
Note: If the receiver rebooted, because of rain/power, etc, you will not be able to access the guide until your satellites are again acquired. You will still be able to access the DVR.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Same thing I've done in the past. The other thing is if you catch the signal lost before the acquiring signal screen comes up you should be able to directly change channels if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> Same thing I've done in the past. The other thing is if you catch the signal lost before the acquiring signal screen comes up you should be able to directly change channels if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, using the keypad, it's quicker...0051, etc.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DGRez said:


> How do I pick up OTA locals on my VIP622 during sat rain fade? It seems like in the past I was able to tune directly to the OTA channels and last rain fade I was not able to do so. My OTA antenna is in the attic and is not affected as much during rain.
> 
> Please forgive me if this has already been addressed, but I searched the forum as best i could before i posted.


Menu - 1 will bring up the guide. You can select the OTA channel from there provided the guide is still available.


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

I had the opportunity to check this out this afternoon. I don't know why I hadn't figured this out before (or maybe I did and forgot). It works like you said, thanks


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Menu - 1 will bring up the guide. You can select the OTA channel from there provided the guide is still available.


Tulsa's got it right, worked every time for me and in Arkansas this spring I got to do it a lot!!!!!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Menu - 1 will bring up the guide. You can select the OTA channel from there provided the guide is still available.


that's right! Tulsa has it baby


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, Menu -> Guide and selecting the channel off the guide is the best route. Something to keep in mind though, is that if you get a power failure and the receiver has to reboot, you won't have guide info available (receiver wont be able to retrieve new guide data if acquiring signal), and thus cannot get to the OTA channels till receiver can obtain a guide update. Power failures often accompany rain fade where i live...


----------



## deffers (Jan 11, 2006)

I seem to remember on my older receivers, models 1000 and 5000, a message would pop up during rain fade or loss of signal which prompted you to hit select to continue watching local channels. I wonder if Dish would consider using that strategy on the 622/722 if possible.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

FitzAusTex said:


> Yeah, Menu -> Guide and selecting the channel off the guide is the best route. Something to keep in mind though, is that if you get a power failure and the receiver has to reboot, you won't have guide info available (receiver wont be able to retrieve new guide data if acquiring signal), and thus cannot get to the OTA channels till receiver can obtain a guide update. Power failures often accompany rain fade where i live...


I have a solution for the power failure scenario: get a low-cost UPS! After years of grief with a series of 921's the first thing I did when i got the 622 was to put it on an APC UPS. In addition to the obvious protection from short-term blackouts, my 622 is also protected from brownouts and surges.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Usually I don't like to reply to posts this ild, but this was helpful to me tonight. Thank you!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I have a solution for the power failure scenario: get a low-cost UPS! After years of grief with a series of 921's the first thing I did when i got the 622 was to put it on an APC UPS. In addition to the obvious protection from short-term blackouts, my 622 is also protected from brownouts and surges.


I put all DIsh DVRs on UPS's (when I have one) just for this.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

I just hit input on my Sony and go to TV.
my ant signal is split to dish rcvr and TV.

fred


----------

